# 마리질 : korean slang for OK or get it ?



## Franck Bronte

Hi, I know what the sentence means
but I'm not sure about this one : 

마리질 or 말이지
ma-li-i-ji or ma-lij-i

Context : 

신이 그 믿음을 보고 종말을
연기 시켰다라는 식으로
방향을 틀더란 마리질

thank you


----------



## Rance

말이지 is correct spelling.
Original form should be 말이다.

말 = word, speech, language
-이다 = be

For the particular context, it's comparable with following English phrases:

_I mean_, _you know_, _you see_, _now see here_, _let me tell ya_, _uh_, _that is_, _I'm tellin' ya_.


----------



## Franck Bronte

ok I get it
Thank you so much
이보다 더 좋을 순 없다


----------



## alohaoe

~란 말이지

환기시킬 때 쓰는 말입니다.

그러니까 통상적인 상식이나 논리의 흐름을 벗어난 말을 전한 뒤에 '~란 말이지'를 붙여요.
혹은 단지 강조나 확인을 위해서도 씁니다. (ex: 그가 널 마구 때렸단 말이지? => Are you sure he beat you badly?)

Suppose the teacher said, "신이 그 믿음을 보고 종말을 연기 시켰다."
And you didn't really agree with him, or you didn't expect he would say like that or you didn't like the way he said.
Then you quote what he said and add ~(더)란 말이지.

literal meaning
틀더란 => He turned the way/direction/point of his speech
말이지 => That's what I mean. / That is what I say. / I mean.

~라고 방향을 틀더란 말이지 => He changed the subject abruptly. / His speech diverged into another point. (And I didn't like that.)


----------

